# Savage Arms 11/111 Trophy Hunter XP



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Santa must want me to shoot some reindeer. Received this today. Will let you know how it is after the break in.

7.25lb, .223 cal, 41.5" total length, 22" barrel length carbon steel, capacity 4, rot 9, synthetic stock, Nikon 3-9x40 bdc reticle, accutrigger.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang..Santa loves you. Good score. Merry Christmas. Do it have a "tender trigger?"


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice stocking stuffer! Ho,Ho,Ho.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I really can not imagine what my wife would get me for a fire arm for a present. Everything I place on my wish list is a little out their. She recently gave me some money toward that new 40 caliber. And she swallows so I can not ask for much more.


----------

